# How to overclock ram?



## Moy (Nov 25, 2012)

My system config---

CPU- AMD a8 3870k(overclocked it to 3.3ghz)
MOBO- ASUS F1A55M
PSU- Corsair VS450
RAM-Corsair Vengeance DDR3 4 GB X 2(1600mhz)
OS- Win8 pro 64bit

My CPU and MOBO supports ram frequency upto 1866mhz, how to overclock the ram to run it at 1866mhz ?


----------



## Moy (Nov 27, 2012)

Please someone help me......


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 28, 2012)

Vengeance modules are bad overclockers. You can't OC them much.
Overclocking not advisable.


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 28, 2012)

1. go to bios (if you dont know how, then please forget about overclocking)
2. set memory settings to manual
3. tinker around with the frequency (will appear in steps like "1.0x, 0.8x, 0.6x" etc.
4. after each change, do testing. any sort of instability, revert to older settings.
5. now, you change timings
6. READ THE WIKIPEDIA ARTICLE ON RAM TIMINGS PROPERLY
7. NO, SERIOUSLY, GO BACK AND READ
8. understand that this is the, THE trickiest overclock you will ever do, veteran overclockers have given up at this point
9. tinker around with timings (cant help more, never done this before)
10. be sure to both increase and decrease timings. there are multiple things to look for. it may be that the CAS may be doubled, yet the trp may be halved.

links : 
Understanding RAM Timings | Hardware Secrets

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Memory_timings

Info: Ram Timings For Dummies.

DDR3 Memory Timings Explained | MSI HQ User-to-User FAQ

RAM Timing Explained



d6bmg said:


> Vengeance modules are bad overclockers. You can't OC them much.
> Overclocking not advisable.



his rig BEGS overclocking. 
an apu can get upto 20% more fps performance, from a modest ram OC.

toms' hardware had a nice article, recommended read.


----------



## Moy (Nov 28, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> 1. go to bios (if you dont know how, then please forget about overclocking)
> 2. set memory settings to manual
> 3. tinker around with the frequency (will appear in steps like "1.0x, 0.8x, 0.6x" etc.
> 4. after each change, do testing. any sort of instability, revert to older settings.
> ...



hey thanks buddy....

I should spend some time on net serious to gather knowledge about overclocking...



doomgiver said:


> 1. go to bios (if you dont know how, then please forget about overclocking)
> 2. set memory settings to manual
> 3. tinker around with the frequency (will appear in steps like "1.0x, 0.8x, 0.6x" etc.
> 4. after each change, do testing. any sort of instability, revert to older settings.
> ...



hey thanks buddy....

I should spend some time on net serious to gather knowledge about overclocking...


----------

